# Tonkin Nr.60 Version 3.0



## dawurzelsepp (28. Dezember 2020)

*Tonkin Nr. 60 Version 3.0*​


*Teil 1 – Am Anfang stand der Gedanke*

Als ich Ende des Jahres einige Ruten bekommen habe war darunter auch eine Tonkin 3,60m Nr.60. Nachforschungen bei unseren Spezialisten innerhalb des Forums ergab das sie nicht Original ist. Die angebrachten Fuji Ringe wurden später angebracht und der Rollenhalter/Schieberinge sowie die Abschlusskappe fehlten gänzlich. Das Alter wurde auf evtl Ende der 50er geschätzt was man aber nicht wirklich widerlegen kann da der Korkgriff aus Presskork besteht. Auf den Blank war nur noch ein Schriftzug mit „3,60m Tonkin Nr.60“ zu finden der aber nicht mehr ganz komplett war.







Kommen wir zum Zustand der Rute:






Der Zustand der Tonkin war bis auf die fehlenden Teile eigentlich nicht so schlecht. Die Hülsen waren lose, Rollenhalter und Endkappe fehlte, der Klarlack war ein Fleckenteppich und die Wicklungen mussten ebenfalls neu gemacht werden.











Die Fuji Ringe waren noch zu gebrauchen und könnte ich wider verwenden.






Auch das Spitzenteil was aus Glasfaser ist war noch gut in Schuss.






Kurzum der Gedanke eines Neuaufbaus war aufgrund der guten Basis geboren.
Rute einigermaßen gerade, Substanz erhaltungswürdig und in absehbarer Zeit zu realisieren.


----------



## Dübel (28. Dezember 2020)

Oh, da bin ich gespannt, wie's weiter geht!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. Dezember 2020)

Viel Spaß & Erfolg wünsche ich Dir bei diesem wirklich tollen Projekt.   
Ich denke eine solche alte Rute aus Tonkin ist eine sehr dankbare Basis, für erste Schritte im Bereich des Rutenbaus bzw. Wiederaufbaus.

Auf dem Bambus machen sich Ringwicklungen in einem Burgund- oder aber auch in einem dunklen Grünton sicherlich sehr gut. Wobei Du bezüglich der Garnfarbe glaube ich schon gut beraten wurdest oder? Auf Anhieb würde ich sagen, lackiert man zukünftig allerdings nur die Wicklungen, der Blank aus Bambus braucht wohl nicht extra lackiert zu werden.

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann nimmt man für solche Projekte tatsächlich am besten diesen herkömmlichen _- etwas gelblichen - _Boots- & Yachtlack. Was sich um einen Holzmast schmiegt und flexibel genug ist, um bei Bewegung & Biegung des lackierten Untergrundes nicht abzuplatzen, das wird sich auch super auf einer solchen Bambusrute machen. Den leicht gelblichen "Vintage-Look" kann ich mir bei dieser Art von Ruten sogar sehr gut und auch durchaus als gewollt vorstellen. Relativ Kostengünstig ist dieser Lack auch, im Gegensatz zu 2K-Lacken auf Epoxydbasis, welche sonst gerne im Rutenbau verwendet werden. Das hilft die Kosten für ein solches_ - eventuell erstes - _Projekt relativ schlank zu halten. Da kann man lieber noch etwas so gespartes Geld in einen schönen Griff oder aber in stilechte Rutenringe aus Hard Chrome bzw. Edelstahl investieren.

Wir sind gespannt!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (29. Dezember 2020)

*Teil 2 – Bestandsaufnahme*

Vor jedem Rutenumbau steht die Bestandsaufnahme und so wurden erstmal alle Ringabstände vermessen und die Größen vermerkt. Auch die fehlenden Teile wurden notiert und entsprechend schon im Vorfeld beschafft.






Auch fiel die Wahl des Rutenhalters sehr schnell auf Schieberinge, genauer gesagt auf Kunststoffhalter.
Diese bieten mir zum Teil einen besseren halt der Rolle und zum anderen im kälteren Frühjahr etwas wärmere Hände. Als farblichen Abschluss wurde ein dunkler Rubberkork gewählt der einen kleinen Farblichen Aspekt als Abschluss bilden soll.






Ebenfalls zur Bestandsaufnahme gehört die Bestimmung des Wickelgarn, einige Möglichkeiten habe ich mir daher schon mal zurechtgelegt.






Um eine bessere Vorstellung zu bekommen wurden auch mögliche Farben schon mal an gewickelt, welche es am Ende geworden ist erfahrt ihr in einen der späteren Teile.






Das Isolierband diente mir übrigens als Farbbestimmung für ein schwarzes Wickelgarn.

Hier noch die Farbe Merlo:






Wie man am Tonkin sehr schön sehen kann muss der frühere Klarlack komplett abgeschliffen werden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Dezember 2020)

Mensch Josef, das schaut ja schon richtig professionell aus! 

Eine Vorrichtung zum Wickeln der Ruten hast du dir scheinbar auch besorgt oder gebaut. Hast du auch einen Motor, damit die Rute während des Trockenvorganges rotiert und sich der Lack gleichmäßig verteilt? Oder ist so etwas nicht unbedingt nötig, sollte man tatsächlich nur die Ringbindungen mit Lack versehen?

Gibt es da eigentlich Unterschiede zwischen Blanks aus Naturmaterial und welchen aus Faserverbundwerkstoffen? Ohne einen UV-Schutz blasst ein Bambusblank unter Sonneneinstrahlung eventuell relativ schnell aus und schaut später vielleicht etwas unansehnlich aus. Nicht umsonst ist dieser klare 1k-Bootslack etwas gelblich in der Farbe. In der Regel sollen damit hölzerne Untergründe lackiert werden, auch um sie vor der Sonneneinstrahlung zu schützen.

Was die Farbe des Garns (farbfixiert?) anbelangt, nach wie vor gefällt mir auf solchen Bambusblanks ein dunkles Grün oder aber ein Burgund sehr gut. Du hast so etwas zur Ansicht ja auch schon vorbereitet, wie ich sehen kann. Allzu leuchtende Farben passen optisch glaube ich nicht so gut zu einem solchen Old School Projekt. Aber da sind die Geschmäcker natürlich unterschiedlich und erlaubt ist was gefällt. Gefallen tun mir auf jeden Fall schon einmal die neuen Rutenringe aus Edelstahl, so wie einer auf dem 4ten Foto zu sehen ist.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (29. Dezember 2020)

Zur Rutenbaustation:

Ich habe eine bekommen und bin sehr dankbar dafür jedoch werde ich noch ein paar Umbauten vornehmen um sie für mich passend zu haben. Motoren zum Drehen hab ich jetzt ebenfalls 2 Stück sprich Discokugelmotoren mit entsprechenden langsamen Lauf.
Was die Ringe anbelangt ist noch nichts entschieden, entweder die alten Fuji, verchromte oder ganz neue Fuji......lasst euch einfach überraschen.
Die Bilder spiegeln nur Gedankenspiele wie evtl welcher Ring mt welcher Farbe aussehen könnte und ja im aktuellen Fortschritt hab ich mehr wie nur diese beiden Farben und Ringe probiert.
Für entsprechende Farbspiel und Varianten hab ich zum Glück nen guten Kollegen der mich da Tatkräftig mit seiner Meinung unterstüzt.

Bambus oder auch Tonkin hat einen großen Nachteil, mit den Jahren fängt er an zu reißen was im Grunde ja ganz normal ist. Daher ist für so ein Projekt nur ein "Blank" passend der keine Risse hat. Meiner ist zum Glück noch nicht gerissen und auchdeshalb macht das Projekt so viel Spaß. Was ebenfalls noch zu bedenken ist das Bambus nicht gerade ist, meiner ist zwar an einigen Stellen bearbeitet worden, sieht man an leichten Brandstellen, jedoch ist er von naturaus krum.
Auf dieses Thema gehe ich in einen späteren Teil näher drauf ein.


----------



## Dübel (30. Dezember 2020)

Was für ein toller Bericht! Die Rute wird sicher wunderschön.

Der krumme Blank lässt sich relativ leicht gerade biegen. Aber ich will hier deinen Ausführungen nicht vorgreifen. Ich bin gespannt, wie du dieses Problem angehst.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (30. Dezember 2020)

*Teil 3 – Die Demontage beginnt*


Nach der Bestandsaufnahme kann es nun in Richtung Demontage gehen. Eines noch kurz zur Bestandsaufnahme, ich finde dies ist sehr sehr wichtig um später wider die richtige Biegekurve der Rute zu bekommen. Die Ringabstände sind daher besonders wichtig, ebenso der Vermerk wie lang war der Griff und die Lage der Hülsen. Aber zurück zur Demontage:

Alle Ringe waren relativ schnell und einfach abzumachen da der Klarlack sowieso schon Risse hatte und einige Wicklungen nicht mehr fest waren.






Nach ablösen der Ringe wurden diese ebenfalls richtig in Augenschein genommen und auf Beschädigungen an den Ringeinlagen geprüft. Alle Ringe waren bis auf die Korrosion am Chrom intakt und können wiederverwendet werden.






Nach entfernen der Ringe sah die Rute dann so aus:






Weiter ging es mit den Hülsen die schon recht lose an der Rute waren.











Die Demontage war vorerst abgeschlossen.


----------



## Dübel (30. Dezember 2020)

Super Arbeit! Weiterso!


----------



## Peter117 (30. Dezember 2020)

Moin Sepp,
wenn Du so viel Aufwand machst - macht es dann nicht mehr Sinn zu versuchen den Originalzustand wiederherzustellen?
Die Porzelitringe sind doch bestimmt viel zu schwer für diese Rute - Stahlringe sind bestimmt wesentlich leichter...
Gruß Peter


----------



## dawurzelsepp (31. Dezember 2020)

@Peter117
Das Thema mit den Originalzustand ist so ne Sache, wenn dann sollte man es gescheid machen und nicht halb-halb.
Die Schwierigkeit dabei ist die richtigen Ringe zu finden.
DAM und Noris nur mal als Beispiel hatten unterschiedliche Ringe verbaut, auch spätere Versionen solcher Ringe passen meistens nicht zum Baujahr.
Aktuell war ich auf der Suche nach einen Startring für ne DAM Prestige 50-100g in Vollglas, selbst da ist es nicht immer leicht was zu finden.
Auch die Suche nach einen guterhaltenen Rollenhalter ist wie die Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen, wer 10 Jahre warten will kann sich die Ersatzteile zusammensuchen aber solange wird sicher keiner warten. Wer mich mittlerweile kennen gelernt hat weis das ich schon immer versuche Sachen original zu erhalten auch mit den Gebrauchsspuren, Stichwort used look.
Man hätte es machen können wenn man die richtigen Teile bekommt aber auch eine Überarbeitung kann auch etwas schönes hervorbringen.
Wichtig ist doch das es die Rute "noch" gib und nicht schon längst in einen Heizkraftwerk verbrannt ist. Es ist immer ein abwägen was besser ist, erhalten oder Neuaufbau. In meinen Falle war es wirklich der Neuaufbau da viele Faktoren einfach dafür gesprochen haben. Ich wäre aber sehr interessiert ein solches Projekt von euch hier lesen zu können. Unser @Dübel ,den ich dafür sehr schätze, hat es mit einer gespliesten schon sehr schön vorgemacht. 


Mein Rutenbauprojekt stockt aktuell etwas, die Fotos müssen bearbeitet werden und eine Bestellung muss noch für fehlendes Garn raus und für Teile einer 2. Rute die ich bereits seit Frühjahr letztem Jahr schiebe. Daher wirds in der Berichterstattung etwas Zeitversetzt weitergehen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (31. Dezember 2020)

*Teil 4 – Die Hülsen*


Wenn man sich mal die Hülsen genauer ansieht wird man sehen das der Zahn der Zeit seine Spuren hinterlassen hat. Zu meinem Glück waren sie nicht verbogen oder hatten große Beschädigungen.

Erste Versuche mit „Never Dull“ einer Polierwatte für Chrom, Aluminium und Messing brachte so gut wie keinen Erfolg.






Zu meinem Glück hatte ich noch Nassschleifpapier in der Körnung 2000 Zuhause (Corona + geschlossener Baumarkt )  und das brachte mir dann nach über 1,5 Stunden Schleifarbeit die Ersten Erfolge.






Das Arbeiten mit dem 2000er Papier war sehr mühsam jedoch nahm es nicht viel Material weg und so passten am Ende noch alle Hülsen ohne zu Wackeln. Einige dunkle Flecken gingen leider nicht weg und bleiben daher am Material erhalten.






Der Unterschied von vorher und nachher ist schon gewaltig.


----------



## Jason (31. Dezember 2020)

Gute Arbeit Josef. Macht Spaß dein Restaurationsbericht zu lesen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Peter117 (31. Dezember 2020)

Moin Josef,

ich hatte nicht erwartet, dass Du - wenn "Originalzustand", dann aber richtig mit Originalteilen meintest - das ist ja heutzutage kaum zu schaffen...

Aber da Du Dir ja Infos von unseren Restaurationsprojekten wünscht - damit kann ich dienen.
Das Projekt ist zwar schon 20 Jahre alt, aber das macht hoffentlich nichts.


----------



## Schuppenputzer (31. Dezember 2020)

Servus Sepp!

meine Devise für dein Projekt lautet in dem Fall: nah am Original bleiben. Das sollte durchaus möglich sein und ein befriedigendes Gesamtergebnis liefern.

Die Whole-Cane Rute stammt von DAM und ist im Katalog Nr. 25 (1954) mit einem gespliesten Spitzenteil unter Tonkin #60 gelistet. Das Handteil trägt einen parallelen Korkgriff mit Schieberingen zur Rollenbefestigung und war in den Längen 3,00, 3,60 und 4,20m lieferbar. Änderungen im Katalog von 1958 waren Vollglasspitze mit Agatinendring sowie ein Schieberollenhalter anstelle der Schieberinge. Letztmalige Auflistung erfolgte im Katalog 1965. Hier war die Umstellung der Rollenbefestigung auf einen Standard-SRH erwähnt.

Damit entspricht dein Exemplar mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit der Frühphase vor 1958, denn eine "moderne" Vollglaspitze ist nach einem Bruch schnell montiert...
Für die Beringung bedeutet das: einfache, leichte Brückenringe. Diese Ersatzteile sind voll im Trend bzw. angesagt für dein Vorhaben und offensichtlich auch kein Beschaffungsproblem: siehe z. B. Katalog von Askari.

Daumen hoch , weitermachen!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (31. Dezember 2020)

@Peter117 

Danke für die Vorstellung deiner Ruten die hast du ebenfalls gut umgesetzt. 

@Mods
Wäre es möglich die Beiträge in einen extrigen Thead zu packen?

@Schuppenputzer 
Danke für die Infos zur Rute. Ich ab von dieser Art mehrere unterschiedliche Versionen und bei jeder war eine Glasfaser oder Vollglasspitze mit bei. 
Wie ich die Rute letztenendlich aufbaue wird sich zeigen, zum Jahresschluss ging gerade nochmal ne kleine Bestellung an Garn un Griffen für die 2. Rute raus...die 3 %  wollte ich noch nutzen. 
Es wird sich also zeigen wie das ganze weiter geht....


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. Januar 2021)

*Teil 5 – Das Rohr und der Griff wurden geschliffen*


Das Schleifen des Blank war etwas unspektakulär und ging entsprechend schnell. Was leider dabei passiert ist das sich der Schriftzug ablöste, selbst ein aussparen beim Schleifen half nix den spätestens beim Lackieren hätte er sich dann sowieso gelöst.

Danach kam der Kork dran. Zuerst mit Schwamm und Seifenlauge um so wenig Material wie nötig abzunehmen was nicht so 100% ging. Da die Verschmutzungen nicht abgingen musste ich mit feinen Schleifpapier nachhelfen. Das Ganze dauerte 2 Tage mit der Trocknung des Korks.

Als Abschluss bekam er eine feine Schicht Wachs






Die Schiebe Ringe und die Abschlußkappe wurden ebenfalls schon mal probiert. Die Wahl viel hier auf Kunststoffringe und nicht auf klassische Metall da diese im Frühjahr wesentlich angenehmer zum Anfassen sind. Der Rubberkork schließt hierbei alles recht schön ab.


----------



## Schuppenputzer (21. Januar 2021)




----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. Januar 2021)

*Teil 6 – Die Hülsen werden geklebt*


Nachdem der Blank und der Griff geschliffen ist ging es ans anpassen der Hülsen. Vorab hatte ich sie schon mal angeschaut und geprüft ob Beschädigungen vorliegen bzw ob alle gerade sind. Zu meinem Glück war lediglich eine kleine Delle in der ersten Hülse was sich aber nicht auswirkt und eigentlich nicht auffällt.

Bevor es aber ans kleben ging musste ich erst schauen wie man das ganze gerade bekommt. Das Spitzenteil gab mir hierfür schon mal die erste Richtung vor.






Wie man sieht sind auf dem Spitzenteil bereits Markierungen unter den ehemaligen Ringen zum Vorschein gekommen was mir die Richtung festlegt.
Ich steckte daher alle Teile zusammen und richtete alle so aus das es am Ende gerade wurde.
Zur Info: Selbst die Tonkinteile waren fast gerade und ich musste keine Änderungen dafür vornehmen lediglich in die richtige Richtung drehen.






Nach dem Ausrichten wurden alle Hülsen und Teile markiert damit geklebt werden konnte.











Mit Zweikomponenten Kleber wurde dann alles verklebt und 2 Tage so liegen gelassen.






Das Ergebnis danach war zufriedenstellend, eine einigermaßen gerade Rute.


----------

